
Poland rejects the EU's copyright censorship plans, calls it #ACTA2 - electic
https://boingboing.net/2018/12/05/wolnesocialmedia.html
======
moviuro
Real source: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/11/poland-saved-europe-
ac...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/11/poland-saved-europe-acta-can-
they-save-us-acta2)

